# تعلم الضحكة الصحيحة والمناسبة.اختراع ياباني..



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

تعلم الضحكة الصحيحة والمناسبة.اختراع ياباني




​ 
حتى الابتسامة أصبحت لها معايير تجعلها الابتسامة المثلى في العمل، حيث ابتدعت شركة يابانية جهازا يقيس الابتسامة على مقياس يبدأ بصفر، وينتهي بمائة. وحول هذا الجهاز الجديد، قالت إحدى العاملات في محطة القطار اليابانية كيومي أوغيوارا "في البداية أحس الجميع بالارتباك، ولكن مع الوقت أصبح الأمر عاديا بالنسبة لهم، حيث يصطف العاملون كل صباح أمام الجهاز لممارسة طبع الابتسامة المثلى على وجوههم".

قس ابتسامتك

اضحك.. الصورة تطلع حلوة...
وذكرت شبكة سي إن إن، أن هذا الجهاز يتكون من كمبيوتر صغير وكاميرا تلتقط وجه الشخص الذي أمامها، حيث يجب عليه طبع هذه الابتسامة على وجهه لمدة عشر ثوان قبل أن يلمع نور الفلاش. وبعد ذلك، يقدم الجهاز للشخص الذي أمامه نسبة مئوية تقيس حجم ابتسامته على مقياس من صفر إلى مائة. وخلال عملية التصوير، يقدم البرنامج نصائح حول الابتسامة المثالية، مثل الاسترخاء، والتنفس المنتظم.

وتتوقع محطة القطارات اليابانية أن يتم استخدام هذا الجهاز لالتقاط صور مثالية للعاملين فيها، ليحملوها معهم أينما ذهبوا، ويحاولوا تطبيقها خلال عملهم. وتقول أوغيوارا إن ابتسامتها تحسنت كثيرا منذ بدأت تستعمل هذا الجهاز، وتضيف: "لقد اعتدت عليها، وأحاول الآن الابتسام بشكل طبيعي. والآن يمكنني الوصول إلى أعلى المقاييس على هذا الجهاز".

من جهة أخرى، يفضل آخرون تقديم خدمة جيدة على طبع ابتسامة مثالية على وجوههم، حيث يقول تايشي تاكاهاشي: "أعتقد أن الخدمة الجيدة هي الأهم، ولكنك لا يمكن أن تقدم خدمة جيدة بوجه مخيف، حيث إن الابتسامة تؤثر في الزبون الواقف أمامي".
شبكة
 سي إن إن


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة جميلة و غريبة
انا كنت فاكر ان الضحكة تكون حالة نفسية بسبب خبر مفرح طلع انها عملية حسابية معقدة لدرجة استخدام الكمبيوتر
فعلا العلم نور؟؟؟؟
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومة جميلة و غريبة
> انا كنت فاكر ان الضحكة تكون حالة نفسية بسبب خبر مفرح طلع انها عملية حسابية معقدة لدرجة استخدام الكمبيوتر
> فعلا العلم نور؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*







شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

بجد عالم رايقة جدا بس مخهم شغال كويس خالص 
شكرا كليمو على الاختراع الجديد الغريب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه
زيزا بالظبط يا زيزا
كل الشكر لمرورك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

اضحك.. الصورة تطلع حلوة...
فعلا عباقرة اختراغ والامتياز بدرجة الشرف ، حتى الأجهزة اليابانية فريدة من نوعها وغالية لتميزها بشكل لايوصف 
ربنا يجعل كل حياتنا فرح وابتسامة 
ميرسي كليمو
ما أحلى مواضيعك فعلا تنقل بطريقة مميزة وحلوة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2009)

ما حلى مروراتك يا  Joyful Song

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جديده  وحلوه
حتى الضحك بقا بحساب ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك كليمو​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة رائعة جداااا
ميرررررررسى يا كليمو
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

swety

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

مريم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

